# APC Justice League PC



## dtien87 (Jan 12, 2018)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
- CPU Intel Core i7 7980X KabyLake X- Mainboard ASUS X299 Rampage IV- 64GB RAM GSKILL RGB TRIDENT Z- Case Thermaltake Core p7- PSU Corsair AX1500i- APC WaterCooling Custom with LED FAN RGB - SLI GTX 1080Ti Poseidon 11GB GDDR5 watercooling-  SSD 512GB EVO SAMSUNG 960

*Mods:*
- APC Tank custom- Drill case- WaterCooling- Make Fan DC Comic Grill

This case get #1 Most Beauty of Viet Nam PC Award.We reflect all character of Justice League like below:- Flash : very fast of SSD and RAM - SuperMan: Strong of CPU I9 7980X - Aquaman:  APC WaterCooling System - WonderWoman : Sexies , dont have cover anything- Cyborg: Can transform Straight or 45 degreeAll show about our customer : i'm Rich like BatMan


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 12, 2018)

Very nice work you did!!!! Way way too much bling for me but still a damn nice work!


----------



## dtien87 (Jan 13, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Very nice work you did!!!! Way way too much bling for me but still a damn nice work!


Thanks alot sir


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 13, 2018)

i like the glowing effect, although i still prefer smaller case. it's good


----------



## duongdv (Mar 12, 2018)

Chú Tiến Sứt giờ làm Manager bên An Phát à?


----------

